# Motorleitung beidseitig auflegen ?



## prinz1978 (12 Juni 2008)

hallo,

ich hab da mal ne frage warum werden die leitungen von frequenzumrichter zu motor beidseitig geschirmt ?? früher hat man ja die leitungen auf eine seite auf schirm gelegt.

Mfg


----------



## Fritze (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Bei SEW und ABB habe ich jeweils die Aussage bekommen Motorkabel beidseitg auflegen und Geberkabel nur einseitig auflegen. Es kann aber Bedingungen in der Praxis geben, wo es besser ist auch die Motorleitung nur einseitig aufzulegen ( Ausgleichströme der evtl. unterschiedlichen Erdpotentiale über den Schirm führen).
Für mich hat sich daraus ergeben, das ich beidseitig auflegen und im Störungsfalle zu Testzwecken eine Seite trenne.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## WL7001 (15 Juni 2008)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage warum werden die leitungen von frequenzumrichter zu motor beidseitig geschirmt ?? früher hat man ja die leitungen auf eine seite auf schirm gelegt. Mfg



Ich bin zwar von früher, aber schon bei uns wurden Motorleitungen immer beidseitig aufgelegt, da du ja ansonsten eine Art Störantenne verlegst. Die Seite, die du nicht auflegst, "entläßt" die Störstrahlungen ins Freie.

Analogleitungen brauchst du nur einseitig aufzulegen, da hier ja mangels Leistung nichts "gesendet" wird, sondern verhindert werden soll, dass sie etwas ( nämlich z.B. Störungen von einseitig aufgelegten Motoren  ) "empfangen".

So war das jedenfalls bei uns früher .

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Juni 2008)

Wird bei uns auch schon seit Jahren gemacht, aus Gründen der EMV.
Alle Leitungen die in den Schaltschrank eingeführt werden sind abgeschirmt, der Schirm wird über eine Schirmanschlussklemme (Weidmüller KLBÜ o.ä.) geerdet.
Alles andere ist nicht zulässig und wird nicht abgenommen.


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Juni 2008)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Wird bei uns auch schon seit Jahren gemacht, aus Gründen der EMV.
> Alle Leitungen die in den Schaltschrank eingeführt werden sind abgeschirmt, der Schirm wird über eine Schirmanschlussklemme (Weidmüller KLBÜ o.ä.) geerdet.
> Alles andere ist nicht zulässig und wird nicht abgenommen.


 

Hallo,

mit genau sowas sind wir bei einer IBN vor 2 Wochen mit 3 SINAMICS ordentlich auf die Schnautze gefallen.
Seit der Schirm nur noch direkt an den Umrichtern aufgelegt ist, klappt´s auch mit dem Not-Aus-Quittieren an der Anlage 


MfG


----------



## WL7001 (17 Juni 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit genau sowas sind wir bei einer IBN vor 2 Wochen mit 3 SINAMICS ordentlich auf die Schnautze gefallen.
> Seit der Schirm nur noch direkt an den Umrichtern aufgelegt ist, klappt´s auch mit dem Not-Aus-Quittieren an der Anlage
> MfG



Damit ich hier nichts falsch verstehe :

"Den Schirm nur noch an den Umrichtern aufgelegt" heißt :

a: und nicht mehr bei den Motoren ? 
oder
b: und nicht mehr auf der Klemmleiste sondern am Umrichter direkt ?

fragt sich 
Wilhelm


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns ging es um 3 SINAMICS-Umrichter mit 3 1FT6 am anderen Ende.

Der Schirm liegt jetzt nur noch am Umrichter auf, am anderen Ende hat´s den Siemens-Leistungsstecker.

Also nix mehr mit Leitung am der Klemmleiste abmanteln und eine Schirmschelle oder sowas drauffummeln.


Angeblich steht das auch so in der Anleitung, aber ich hab noch nicht nachgesehen
*schäm* 


Spassig wird´s, wenn nach dem Umrichter noch ein Schütz benötigt wird. Dazu wäre das beste dann wahrscheinlich ein eigener, kleiner Klemmkasten oder sowas.


Eines haben wir gelernt:
Je SINAMICS, desto EMV 


MfG


----------



## maxi (18 Juni 2008)

Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich wieder Rüffel.
Ich habe bei RS232/485 Leitungen, wenn FU`s in der nähe sind die Erfahrung gemacht (Mit Oszi gemessen), am besten den Schirm zur 341 gar nicht auflegen oder über einen 100pF Kondensator


----------



## siemek (3 Juli 2008)

wir erledigen das so...

Zuleitung zum FU ungeschirmt...

ab Abgang FU wird ein Schirm aufgelegt und immer beidseitig aufgelegt egal oder der nu direkt auf FU, Schütz oder Reihenklemme geht...

da ja die geamte Strecke über "Störungen" verfügen kann manchmal is das schon ein Kuddelmuddel mit den ganzen Erdungen...

mfg Christian


----------



## DN8 (4 Juli 2008)

Ich kenne es auch nur so:
Motorleitungen nach dem FU---> beidseitig aufgelegt.

Messleitung--->einseitig  aufgelegt  

Und denkt dran: Bei der ganzen EMV Geschichte  weis  man  nie  wie  nah  man  am  Abgrund steht.ROFLMAO


----------



## Hawk (4 Juli 2008)

also ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass mein dozent auf der letzten siemens-schulung auch meine, dass die leistungsleitung auf beiden seiten aufgelegt werden muss, da man sich sonst einen sender mit schöner antenne baut, der den rest der anlage / umgebung massiv stören kann...
kenne das selbst aus der praxis auch so, dass die leitungskabel beidseitig aufgelegt sind.


----------



## wm-webservice (4 Juli 2008)

*EMV und Erdung immer komplett betrachten*

Hallo zusammen,
wir setzen überwiegend FU der Fa. Danfoss ein.
Alle Motorleitungen sind geschirmt und beidseitig über EMV Klemmen oder EMV Verschraubungen angeschlossen.
Bei den Signalkabeln gehen wir genau so vor, außer die Betriebsanleitung verlangt explizit etwas anderes.
Da wir aber unsere Schaltschränke konsequent nach EMV Richtlinien aufbauen  haben wir bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme mit Störungen bekommen.
MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## siemek (5 Juli 2008)

*Ansteuerung digital & analog*

Jap Ansteuerung analog is unsererseits auch geschirmt digitales wird allerdings ganz normal ungeschirmt aufgelegt!  *ACK*


----------



## godi (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich lege auch immer Motorkabeln beidseitig auf.
Aber warum wirkt das eigentlich wie eine Antenne wenn nur eine Seite Aufgelegt wird?


godi


----------



## siemek (15 Juli 2008)

ich kann mir das nur so erklärn dass die störungen über den einseitig aufgelegten schirm halt nur in eine richtung abgeleitet wird und an dieser stelle halt die konzentration dem entspricht was sich nachher iwie auf beide seiten aufgeteilt hätte quasi wie ein wasserschlauch beide seiten offen und eine davon dicht kanns wasser auch nur in eine richtung raus und macht dich nass... ja ein wasserschlauch beide seiten offen is klar viel wasser kanns net sein  es sei denn es is ein tstück dran das am  hahn sitzt... aber ich kanns net mit hundert% sagen... verbessert mich wenns anders is... lerne gerne dazu


----------

